# [Suche] CoD:WaW | TR:Underworld | Dead Space | RD:GRID



## chr15714n (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe User,

Nun mache auch ich meinen Verkaufsthread auf.
Im  Gamestar.de Forum habe ich 17 positive Bewertungen. Bei eBay über 130 positive Bewertungen.  LINK 

Soviel zu meine Referenzen.

-----------------------------------

*SUCHE:*

PC Games:

- Tomb Raider Underworld ~20€
- Call of Duty: World at War ~25€
- Dead Space ~20€
- Race Driver GRID ~15€

- alte Spiele wie "Aliens versus Predator 2" und älter bis hin zu Floppy ~ ???€


-----------------------------------

Lieben Gruß

Christian

P.S.: *Meine Spielesammlung*, in der Regel kein Verkauf


----------



## chr15714n (13. Februar 2009)

und hoch damit


----------



## chr15714n (24. Februar 2009)




----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

Dead Space würd ich ja verkaufen, aber 20€ is was wenig... ^^  da behalt ich es lieber.


----------

